# Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro?



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

Seeing as how I *shredded* a set of Toyos on my way to H2O and back I need to do something
and raising it up is not an option








so what are my options?
relocate control arm mounting points on the subframe?
i dont care if i have to cut/weld i just cant afford to trash more tires
i had -4 deg before i lowered it another 1.5"


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (brilliantyellowg60)*

shims on the hubs. Todd from hyperformance.ca had prototypes a few years ago.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_shims on the hubs. Todd from hyperformance.ca had prototypes a few years ago.

how does that change the camber?








the bearings are pressed into the control arms.................


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_shims on the hubs. Todd from hyperformance.ca had prototypes a few years ago.

im pretty sure shims you are talking about are for FWD cars


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (brilliantyellowg60)*

Todd from hyperformance had a set-up similar to what dutchdub was offering. This was an adjustment kit for the inner mounting point of the rear arm. You could adjust for toe and camber, but I rather doubt that you will ever correct over 4 degrees. There is also a guy here in quebec that had fabricated adjustment kits. I can't recall his name, but he did post info here a year or so ago. Dutchdub posted photos of his kit a while back as well.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_im pretty sure shims you are talking about are for FWD cars

nope.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (1.8TsyncroB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_Todd from hyperformance had a set-up similar to what dutchdub was offering. This was an adjustment kit for the inner mounting point of the rear arm. You could adjust for toe and camber, but I rather doubt that you will ever correct over 4 degrees. There is also a guy here in quebec that had fabricated adjustment kits. I can't recall his name, but he did post info here a year or so ago. Dutchdub posted photos of his kit a while back as well.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (brilliantyellowg60)*

Kevin.. I'll have marcel send over a few more of his camber plates. Do you want 2 or 4?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Kevin.. I'll have marcel send over a few more of his camber plates. Do you want 2 or 4?

i would be interested in those also, can you IM me with the price please
thanx


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Kevin.. I'll have marcel send over a few more of his camber plates. Do you want 2 or 4?

I want both pivots for 2 cars so i think that is 4?


_Modified by brilliantyellowg60 at 10:22 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## gruppe_a (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (brilliantyellowg60)*

I'd like to know the price of a set too!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (gruppe_a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe_a* »_I'd like to know the price of a set too!









4 


_Modified by TBT-Syncro at 6:13 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (TBT-Syncro)*

I'd like to know as well


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (rallyebmx)*

I would like to know a price as well.
Kevin


----------



## SYNCROgeek (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (Optimus234)*

I need these too.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (arad)*

Group buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_Group buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sounds like we would have enought ppl for one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (jettaboy_gtx)*

So any info on this??
Kevin


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (brilliantyellowg60)*

Sorry for the delay guys.. please reply to this post with the quantity you want.. Once I get a total.. I'll get the $ total and get them machined. Figure ship them all here and I'll forward them on from there.
R


----------



## SYNCROgeek (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (yellowslc)*

I need a set for 1 car.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Sorry for the delay guys.. please reply to this post with the quantity you want.. Once I get a total.. I'll get the $ total and get them machined. Figure ship them all here and I'll forward them on from there.
R

I need both pivot points for 2 cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ball park price?


_Modified by brilliantyellowg60 at 10:23 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (brilliantyellowg60)*

Need a set for one car


----------



## gruppe_a (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (yellowslc)*

One set for 1 car here.


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (gruppe_a)*

4 plates please. I.E. for both pivots
Thanks,
Kevin


_Modified by Optimus234 at 8:26 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## garef001 (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (Optimus234)*

i'd like a set pls. what are we looking at as far as cost?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (yellowslc)*

everyone edit their post to read either 2 or 4 plates. I.E. for inner pivot only or both pivots. Cost is quantity dependent as it's straight machine time.


----------



## gruppe_a (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (yellowslc)*

Um, I think it's time somebody schooled us on how these work, what we need, etc. Does one plate per side only "sorta" fix the camber? Sounds like we really need one plate per pivot, i.e. 4 per car?


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (gruppe_a)*

Yeah what he said!!!


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (yellowslc)*

put me down for 4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golfsyncro18T (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (orangea2vr6)*

put me down for 4


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (yellowslc)*

If you've ever popped your head under most anything Japanese built, every suspension point is located via an eccentric bolt. They typically slot the frame and tack weld on "retainers" for the eccentric bolts to ride in. That is basically all these are. You will need to modifiy the syncro beam by slotting the opening and tack welding these retainers on. Once the car is on the alignment rack, you can dial in toe with the outers and camber with the inners. This assumes that you slot the outers on a horizontal plane and the inners on a vertical plane. The goal is ~100 for 2 retainers and the eccentric bolt/nut to include freight. Mass quantity will only help the common cause. 
R


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_If you've ever popped your head under most anything Japanese built, every suspension point is located via an eccentric bolt. They typically slot the frame and tack weld on "retainers" for the eccentric bolts to ride in. That is basically all these are. You will need to modifiy the syncro beam by slotting the opening and tack welding these retainers on. Once the car is on the alignment rack, you can dial in toe with the outers and camber with the inners. This assumes that you slot the outers on a horizontal plane and the inners on a vertical plane. The goal is ~100 for 2 retainers and the eccentric bolt/nut to include freight. Mass quantity will only help the common cause. 
R

so is that $200 per car for all 4?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (brilliantyellowg60)*

so im guessing thats 200 for 4 including shipping then?
if so count me in for 4
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gruppe_a (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (rallyebmx)*

Not trying to derail a group buy, but didn't Dutchdub mention awhile back that he was gonna produce some trick rear control arms for the syncro that corrected the camber problem?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (gruppe_a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe_a* »_Not trying to derail a group buy, but didn't Dutchdub mention awhile back that he was gonna produce some trick rear control arms for the syncro that corrected the camber problem?

Yes.. but.. Mr Dutch is about to be a father







and is still working a global IT support position. Poor guy hasn't touched his car in awhile. I will be obtaining these parts from him/his machinist as they've already done the R&D. 
Prices are based on a previous quote.. fudged a touch for today's exchange/freight rates. Whatever cost is guys.. I'm just the facilitator.
R


----------



## gruppe_a (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Yes.. but.. Mr Dutch is about to be a father







and is still working a global IT support position. Poor guy hasn't touched his car in awhile. 

Say no more... count me in for 4!


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (gruppe_a)*

I'd like 4 as well


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (rallyebmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyebmx* »_I'd like 4 as well









add me to the list for 4 as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (windsor96vr6)*

ill take 2 Rob


----------



## warrenwalker (Oct 7, 2005)

might well be interested in this too as my syncro is going to have to go lower.... Wouldnt it be great if you could buy tyres with tread on the inside of the tyre wall


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (warrenwalker)*

I will take 4, paypal ready at any time!
Kevin


----------



## yellorado (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

so there is no other more "bolt on" way to work with that problem?
i am also in the "3 deg. rear camber club"


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (yellorado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellorado* »_so there is no other more "bolt on" way to work with that problem?
i am also in the "3 deg. rear camber club"

apparently not















i am in that club 3x














and soon to be 4


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Here is the tally thusfar:
Brilliantyellowg60- 8
TBT-Syncro- 4
optimus234- 4
orangea2vr6-4
golfsyncro18t-4
jettaboy_gtx-4
gruppe_a-4
rallyebmx-4
windsor96vr6-4
nvmyvw-2
xpalendocious-4
Anyone else? Please confirm ASAP!
R


----------



## yellorado (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

well since this looks like the only solution, i'm in...
Here is the tally thusfar:
Brilliantyellowg60- 8
TBT-Syncro- 4
optimus234- 4
orangea2vr6-4
golfsyncro18t-4
jettaboy_gtx-4
gruppe_a-4
rallyebmx-4
windsor96vr6-4
nvmyvw-2
xpalendocious-4
yellorado-2


----------



## SYNCROgeek (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (yellorado)*

Added my order to the bottom of list......
Here is the tally thusfar:
Brilliantyellowg60- 8
TBT-Syncro- 4
optimus234- 4
orangea2vr6-4
golfsyncro18t-4
jettaboy_gtx-4
gruppe_a-4
rallyebmx-4
windsor96vr6-4
nvmyvw-2
xpalendocious-4
yellorado-2
arad-4


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (arad)*

Added my order to the bottom of list......
Here is the tally thusfar:
Brilliantyellowg60- 8
TBT-Syncro- 4
optimus234- 4
orangea2vr6-4
golfsyncro18t-4
jettaboy_gtx-4
gruppe_a-4
rallyebmx-4
windsor96vr6-4
nvmyvw-2
xpalendocious-4
yellorado-2
arad-4
justmike-4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## warrenwalker (Oct 7, 2005)

Added my order to the bottom of list......
Here is the tally thusfar:
Brilliantyellowg60- 8
TBT-Syncro- 4
optimus234- 4
orangea2vr6-4
golfsyncro18t-4
jettaboy_gtx-4
gruppe_a-4
rallyebmx-4
windsor96vr6-4
nvmyvw-2
xpalendocious-4
yellorado-2
arad-4
justmike-4 
WarrenWalker-4 

Im in the UK though - would it be ok to send? Also whats the exact cost and lead time?
cheers


----------



## R411YE DUDE (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: (warrenwalker)*

I'm in for a set of 4
LMK


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (R411YE DUDE)*

Hey.. looks like I'll have 100 of these made so stay tuned for more info.
R


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Added my order to the bottom of list......
Here is the tally thusfar:
Brilliantyellowg60- 8
TBT-Syncro- 4
optimus234- 4
orangea2vr6-4
golfsyncro18t-4
jettaboy_gtx-4
gruppe_a-4
rallyebmx-4
windsor96vr6-4
nvmyvw-2
xpalendocious-4
yellorado-2
arad-4
justmike-4
WarrenWalker-4 
nigel-4


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Hey.. looks like I'll have 100 of these made so stay tuned for more info.
R

sweet!!


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Id be interested in 4 as well but can I have mine shipped to the UK direct ?? if i can do this then I'm up for this as I want to lower my corrado more but the camber is too bad at the moment.
Let me know.
Ben


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (biggerbigben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biggerbigben* »_Id be interested in 4 as well but can I have mine shipped to the UK direct ?? if i can do this then I'm up for this as I want to lower my corrado more but the camber is too bad at the moment.
Let me know.
Ben

no problem ben..


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

All of the blanks are done. Waiting on machine time and a finalized quote. Get ready.


----------



## yellorado (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

sweeeet


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Any ideas how these are fitted? are they a weld on job or ..?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (biggerbigben)*

These are to be welded on. You then have to slot the subframe with a die grinder/carbide burr. I'm sure one of us can come up with a pictorial "how to".


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (yellowslc)*

I also went through a set of rears on my trip out east. There was actually rubber on my wheel lips after 1200 miles without a wash.
On my car when I go over expansion joints and similar type of sharp bumps the rear kinda walks or wiggles. I can imagine what the toe settings look like. 
I would like a set of custom arms to hopefully lose a little weight but may have to buy these as a temporary fix to the alignment.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (pre 93 only)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pre 93 only* »_I also went through a set of rears on my trip out east. There was actually rubber on my wheel lips after 1200 miles without a wash.

Mine were bald in the rear by the time I got home and it started pouring about 1 hour from home. Fishtailing in the rain was NO fun








Yellow lets get this going I have $ waiting..............
And winter is a good time to do some welding


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (brilliantyellowg60)*

I have the squeeze put on them.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (yellowslc)*

haven't been on in a while, but is there a chance that and extra set of these were ordered I'd like in and ready to send the loot if so


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (Not4show)*

update.. should be done within 2 weeks.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_update.. should be done within 2 weeks.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lumberjackcalo (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Interested in fixing my lowered syncro issue. Sorry about the dumb question but how many do i need?


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (lumberjackcalo)*

get 4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm in,
Added my order to the bottom of list......
Here is the tally thusfar:
Brilliantyellowg60- 8
TBT-Syncro- 4
optimus234- 4
orangea2vr6-4
golfsyncro18t-4
jettaboy_gtx-4
gruppe_a-4
rallyebmx-4
windsor96vr6-4
nvmyvw-2
xpalendocious-4
yellorado-2
arad-4
justmike-4
WarrenWalker-4 
nigel-4
Not4show-4


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Not4show)*

just changing my quantities

Here is the tally thusfar:
Brilliantyellowg60- 8
TBT-Syncro- 4
optimus234- 4
orangea2vr6-4
golfsyncro18t-4
jettaboy_gtx-4
gruppe_a-4
rallyebmx-4
windsor96vr6-4
nvmyvw-2
xpalendocious-*8*
yellorado-2
arad-4
justmike-4
WarrenWalker-4 
nigel-4
Not4show-4


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

wooooo hold on guys.. you missed me








added at the bottom of the list!!

Here is the tally thusfar:
Brilliantyellowg60- 8
TBT-Syncro- 4
optimus234- 4
orangea2vr6-4
golfsyncro18t-4
jettaboy_gtx-4
gruppe_a-4
rallyebmx-4
windsor96vr6-4
nvmyvw-2
xpalendocious-8
yellorado-2
arad-4
justmike-4
WarrenWalker-4 
nigel-4
Not4show-4
biggerbigben-4 (posted direct to the UK ??)


----------



## lumberjackcalo (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Just wanted to check with you guys; my mechanic says if I correct the rear tires, when I hit a bump the wheels will go straight up and smash into the rear fenders. Is there enough room up there, and has it been done B4.


----------



## yellorado (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (lumberjackcalo)*

you have a b4 with syncro?
if yes it depends on the width and offset of the back wheels i guess, stock size or similar applications should have plenty of room


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (lumberjackcalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lumberjackcalo* »_Just wanted to check with you guys; my mechanic says if I correct the rear tires, when I hit a bump the wheels will go straight up and smash into the rear fenders. Is there enough room up there, and has it been done B4.

i run 20mm spacers in the rear and still have fender clearance so I doubt you will have issues unless you have crazy wide wheels or super high offset


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

I have 8.5x17's all round and I don't have any rubbing at ALL... so should be fine!!


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (biggerbigben)*

But I guess the short answer would be, yes you could get rubbing when the neg camber is taken out. I cant remember, Maybe rms's on your car lumberjackcalo?-I get rubbing on a normal mk2 with 7.5 rm's with 205/50.


_Modified by rallyebmx at 12:10 AM 11-28-2006_


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*

Time for everyone to email me your info
@houston.rr.com


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

is that [email protected]??


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Not4show)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Not4show* »_is that [email protected]??

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

I sent an email with my address that you can charge me with paypal. Is this ok?
Kevin


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Optimus234)*

sent email also 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

How long do we have to get in on this before its closed?


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Any updates on this..? Got cash standing by


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (biggerbigben)*

I sent my info as requested weeks ago-still no answer. I'm guessing they aren't quite ready yet.


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*

are these a one time deal, or will they be available in the near future?


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (corradobomb)*

I need to buy myself a christmas gift bump http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (corradobomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradobomb* »_are these a one time deal, or will they be available in the near future?


I'm getting two sets, so if I only use one you can get'm from me!


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (JustMike)*

Is there any news whats happening? I havent payed or anything. Just wondering if this is still in the works?
Kevin


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Optimus234)*

still in the works. I am still waiting on more of the initial guys to confirm. I can't front a pile and then get stuck with machined bits. We'll have two choices if everyone doesn't confirm.. the price goes up or nobody gets the fix. No machine time break for under 100 pieces.
R


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Hmm. Better make it clear then. Should everbody email to confirm? I emailed but I think some didn't-I dunno


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*

sorry i havent emailed yet, i havent been following the thread lately. Do I need to send money now or what?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

I'll set the cutoff date.. Jan 15th. I need EVERYONE to email me 1 more time.
R


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

email sent, sorry i have been busy.............


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (biggerbigben)*

email sent


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

email sent


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Optimus234)*

email sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

email sent


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (biggerbigben)*

Sent off 50 kits today.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_Sent off 50 kits today.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

email sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

email sent


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Are these absolutely essential when lowering a syncro? I have yet to lower mine, and am wondering if i'd be jumping the gun by ordering a set of 4 for the rear? 
I'm planning to run H&R Lowering Springs with Bilstein or Other Brand Shocks and Struts.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Are these absolutely essential when lowering a syncro? I have yet to lower mine, and am wondering if i'd be jumping the gun by ordering a set of 4 for the rear? 
I'm planning to run H&R Lowering Springs with Bilstein or Other Brand Shocks and Struts. 









On a Passat, the H&R springs lower the car to an acceptable limit. Many have gotten away without any rear re-alignment. The H&R springs will cause the rear tires to wear a bit faster though as the toe and camber won't be perfect. If you rarely carry a load or pasengers, you should be ok without the camber correction kits.
I drove my Wagon for 2 years with H&R coils and only experienced problems once. This was when I went on a 500 km camping trip with the wife and 2 kids, the back was full of heavy luggage & I was pulling a full trailer. The rear of the car was sitting noticeably lower and it was obvious that the camber was excessive. On the return leg of the trip, one rear tire failed. Upon examination, the tire had failed due to the obvious overloading and subsequent overheating of the inner sidewall. The tread was also obviously worn more to the inner edge of both rear tires. The other tire was replaced at the same time and we noticed evidence of overheating when it was removed.
If your syncro looks like this / \ from the rear, then you should install these kits to prolong rear tire life.


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TsyncroB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_
If your syncro looks like this / \ from the rear, then you should install these kits to prolong rear tire life.








" Looks like this / \" Mine looks like that.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*

They aren't here yet guys..


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Brilliantyellowg60- 8
TBT-Syncro- 4
optimus234- 4
orangea2vr6-4
golfsyncro18t-4
jettaboy_gtx-4
gruppe_a-4
rallyebmx-4
windsor96vr6-4
nvmyvw-2
xpalendocious-4
yellorado-2
arad-4
justmike-4
WarrenWalker-4 
nigel-4
UberMike-4
I will e-mail details for paypal prior to the 15th


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

So they here yet????


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (Not4show)*

can you take any more orders for these? shipped straight to the uk or you could put me a set in with biggerbigbens will check back tomorrow


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Brilliantyellowg60- 8
TBT-Syncro- 4
optimus234- 4
orangea2vr6-4
golfsyncro18t-4
jettaboy_gtx-4
gruppe_a-4
rallyebmx-4
windsor96vr6-4
nvmyvw-2
xpalendocious-4
yellorado-2
arad-4
justmike-4
WarrenWalker-4 
nigel-4
UberMike-4
I will e-mail details for paypal prior to the 15th

dude you missed me off the list..








I marked my name down for 4 and if there are some spare can I order another 4 for Karl (previous post)..
So 8 in total... shipped to the UK please. Let me know.
Ben


----------



## R411YE DUDE (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: (biggerbigben)*

email sent for a set of 4


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (R411YE DUDE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R411YE DUDE* »_email sent for a set of 4

Ditto! E-mail sent for 4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

can we still get these?


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (shapeco)*

i need to know aswell i NEED THESE SOMEONE LET US KNOW


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (karlosvandango)*

The Dutch post is taking their sweet time getting these here. Once they arrive, I'll let everyone know.


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

thanks are there more available


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Robert - I'm afraid it's not the Dutch post that's causing the issue but the higher security levels at US customs, theirs a number of complaints related to USPS and overseas shipping were goods never arrive. I shipped this airfreight so even if this was send slow boat is should have been their by now. This the second item in the last 2 months to the US that didn’t arrive using USPS services. I’m afraid this will not show up and that I have to accept the loss since USPS doesn’t have a tracking option.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_Robert - I'm afraid it's not the Dutch post that's causing the issue but the higher security levels at US customs, theirs a number of complaints related to USPS and overseas shipping were goods never arrive. I shipped this airfreight so even if this was send slow boat is should have been their by now. This the second item in the last 2 months to the US that didn’t arrive using USPS services. I’m afraid this will not show up and that I have to accept the loss since USPS doesn’t have a tracking option.









that really sux man
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to us customs


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

Hey Marcel,
Confirm the address you sent it to in a private message please..


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Any updates - are they lost in the post ? 
I have the subframe on the bench ready ! 
Let us know!


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (biggerbigben)*

Another batch is being machined. Just watch, the first darn box will show up next week.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

well that will make anyone who didn't get a set happy


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (JustMike)*

First batch are in the land of lost customs crap for sure. It's been over 2 months with no sign, phone calls, nada. Marcel is a proud new father so be patient. 
R


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

so WTF is going on here?
spring is here i am ready to drive my car without shredding tires








can some one send me the print? i can get them made here in the US within days


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_can some one send me the print? i can get them made here in the US within days
















If so, do me a set as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (UberMike)*

i am about to go buy some no-name tires just so i can drive my car


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Well at least your car is complete, I still need a garage so I can finish mine, I'm thinking by then the camber plates should be in.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Not4show)*

I have a tracking number


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_I have a tracking number









best news i have heard all week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Second best.. they are bending chromeoly today


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_I have a tracking number









Second package is located at O'hara Chicago right now, shouldn't take too long before being delivered. There's good hope that the first package will also arrive shortly, seems they have located it, just waiting for confirmation...


----------



## Syncro[VR6] (Nov 3, 2005)

So now you got too many of these?
I want them too! But do i need 2 or 4?
And whats the price?
Thanks


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Syncro[VR6])*

Second box is here and leaving today for final machining. With some luck, the first box will show up for instant gratification.
R


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

You said box and gratification in the same sentence








To ask again what was once posted.........will you have extra now here in the states?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (pre 93 only)*

An email will be sent to all that wanted a set. If you weren't on the list, send me an email asap. yellowslc at houston.rr.com


----------



## vrsync (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

I want a set . Email sent.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (vrsync)*

emails sent to everyone who has ever asked..


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

I never got an email.
Please send to [email protected]
Kevin


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (yellowslc)*

paypal sent


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (xpalendocious)*

paypall sent


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (Optimus234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Optimus234* »_paypall sent

mine too


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
mine too









me 3


----------



## yellorado (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (jettaboy_gtx)*

didnt get the magic email either...
make this happen, id like my next tires to last more than 3 months


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (brilliantyellowg60)*

paypal sent for my two sets, now if I can only finish my car.


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (Not4show)*

paypal sent for 2 sets


----------



## nuts4x4 (Apr 26, 2003)

http://www.vwsyncro.co.uk/data...bolts


----------



## supercharged 16v (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (nuts4x4)*

I just had My car aligned and all I did was slot the inner bolt hole as much as the rear beam would allow and I had to slot the outer so I could adjust the toe. the car aligned to spec camber and toe and I had 3.5 deg camber at the start before my alignment.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (supercharged 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *supercharged 16v* »_I just had My car aligned and all I did was slot the inner bolt hole as much as the rear beam would allow and I had to slot the outer so I could adjust the toe. the car aligned to spec camber and toe and I had 3.5 deg camber at the start before my alignment.









pics of how low it is?


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (supercharged 16v)*

What car do you have?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyebmx* »_What car do you have?

i am wondering as well
so when are these parts shipping Rob?


----------



## supercharged 16v (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*

89 syncro golf. I will take pics after the holiday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (supercharged 16v)*

Awww sheet! Syncros are piling up in CEPA


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*

Well finally got the car out of the trailer so some, camber plates will do me some good finally


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: (Not4show)*

Take a look @ this. Chris did a nice step by step for the do it your selfer.
The bolts are about $59 @ your local VW/ Audi dealer. Have fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.vwsyncro.co.uk/data...=1671


----------



## mikef4uk (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (jman)*

I have just finished the rear beam on my sons mk2 2.0t that we converted from a 2 door driver shell and a knackered syncro.
The syncro rear axle now runs Haldex (kit from dutch dub) 5x100 hubs machined down to fit syncro rear wheel bearings and vr6 front outer cv's
I bought Audi A6 adjusters and just slotted the original outer hole for toe equally either side of the original, the inner one I drilled a new hole directly above the original and slotted upwards from that, I just welded a small piece of steel bar for the ecentric adjuster to rest against at the bottom of the camber adjuster.
Setting the height/camber seems a bit of a compromise as eventually the trailing arm will hit the rear crossmember with max adjustment and minimum height, I wish I had realised that earlier in the mods before it was all powder coated and I may have altered the beam and or the swingarm to allow even more movement.
As it is now I can lower it and get the rim of a 17 inch wheel within 15mm of the wheel arch with around 0.75 deg -ve camber, with slightly more camber it will go lower


----------



## yellorado (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (mikef4uk)*

payment sent...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (yellorado)*

any idea when i will be getting the bolts?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

waiting on a return call from the machinist.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_waiting on a return call from the machinist. 

he better call soon, i am going through tires faster than gas


----------



## yellorado (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
he better call soon, i am going through tires faster than gas









yep... and i raised it up too







i got both ridiculous neg. camber AND toe in






















my summer are gonna be gone by 3-4000 kms at this rate...


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (yellorado)*

Get this.. dutch post found the first box which was destroyed to include some of the fully machined parts! Arses.. the good ones are being sent back out.. Spoke with the machinist today.. Of course all good ones are super busy but he's sneaking half out monday. 
R


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (mikef4uk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikef4uk* »_I have just finished the rear beam on my sons mk2 2.0t that we converted from a 2 door driver shell and a knackered syncro.
The syncro rear axle now runs Haldex (kit from dutch dub) 5x100 hubs machined down to fit syncro rear wheel bearings and vr6 front outer cv's
I bought Audi A6 adjusters and just slotted the original outer hole for toe equally either side of the original, the inner one I drilled a new hole directly above the original and slotted upwards from that, I just welded a small piece of steel bar for the ecentric adjuster to rest against at the bottom of the camber adjuster.
Setting the height/camber seems a bit of a compromise as eventually the trailing arm will hit the rear crossmember with max adjustment and minimum height, I wish I had realised that earlier in the mods before it was all powder coated and I may have altered the beam and or the swingarm to allow even more movement.
As it is now I can lower it and get the rim of a 17 inch wheel within 15mm of the wheel arch with around 0.75 deg -ve camber, with slightly more camber it will go lower









0.75 degrees of negative camber based on the above facts is not desirable! When I started looking into how to correct the negative camber effect on lowered Syncro the start was to check the camber gains of the Syncro semi-trailing rear suspension over the possible range of suspension motion. Based on the information in this topic it is a given fact that the rear wheel on a semi-trailing arm suspension gains negative camber as the suspension compresses, so if we assume that a stock non-lowered syncro model is referenced to zero. In other words, it is assumed that the rear wheels have no camber when the trailing arm is in horizontal position. The factory specs tell us that -1.25 degrees (plus/min 0.30) of negative camber is the ultimate setup. So the question is how much the camber will gain while lowering the suspension. My findings are that the rear trailing arm will gain about 0.6 degrees of negative camber for every inch of suspension compression. So if a rear wheel moves up 2 inches then you will gain 1.2 degrees of negative camber, based on this lowering your syncro is 2-3 inch max.
The same occurs as the rear trailing arm moves downwards from horizontal, except that you loose negative camber (i.e. gain positive camber) as the rear wheels droop. The next step was to figure out the rear toe changes as the semi-trailing arm moves through its range of motion, the factory specs refer to + 0.15 degrees (plus/minus 0.20), to figure this out I welded two arms on the bumper brackets and pulling a string from the front to the rear arms, measured from the middle of the car. Were I was able moving the string upwards following the middle of the wheel centre layout. My finding are that the rear suspension gains toe-in as it compresses past the horizontal position of the trailing arms. Thus the rear wheels would also gain toe-in (but lose negative camber) as the trailing arms move downward past their horizontal positions. 
*So the conclusion is* that the trailing arm sweep angle causes the rear suspension to gain additional toe-in as the suspension compresses. But also note that this is not necessarily desirable. Some gain in negative camber is good to compensate for chassis roll in cornering as the suspension compresses. It would be nice if it did not change during acceleration and braking but difficult to achieve. Some small amount of toe-in as the outside rear wheel compresses in cornering is also nice; as it adds a bit of rear-end stability. So keep these numbers in your head while making adjustments before welding on those camber plates on the inner pickup points and toe plates on the outer pickup points.


----------



## mikef4uk (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

Don't forget though that the syncro rear camber static setting would be derived from running 15 inch wheels with 155? full height tyres, running 17inch wheels with 205/40 tyres will require less static camber, an increase of toe on the loaded tyre as the body rolls is desireable to counteract the natural slip angle of the tyre which inceases with load, the unloaded side will toe out slightly with body roll, this is also a desireable steering effect.
Camber change is really only a dodge for body roll.
I have no exact camber settings in mind for the car at the moment, I have not finalised the cars settings at 0.75deg-ve at the desired ride height, I was really just playing about with the setting adjustment to prove to myself that I had enough adjustment either way from a base line set up.
I need to map the camber change out for movement on the car as sometimes the camber change may well increase rapidly and out of proportion to height at some point whilst lowering the car, Porsche 964's used to dispaly this trait.
I may take the car to a track day at our local circuit when we have finished it, I can then take some measurements of tyre temp spread and alter the camber and toe accordingly for best setting.(along with springs and roll bars etc)
Do you have any suggestions for a good starting point for our mk2 golf quattro for front and rear camber/toe settings?
Also what do you suggest for a rear roll bar, I have the front one from the 2wd car from the H&R roll bar kit, I don't think the rear will need to be quite as large with the independant rear suspension as the roll centre's should be better placed.
Thank you for your input Marcel









_Modified by mikef4uk at 3:06 PM 4-13-2007_

_Modified by mikef4uk at 3:07 PM 4-13-2007_


_Modified by mikef4uk at 3:08 PM 4-13-2007_


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (mikef4uk)*

We're golden


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_We're golden








still shredding tires over here


----------



## yellorado (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

do we have a shipping date... im gonna need new rear tires soon...


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
he better call soon, i am going through tires faster than gas









I am going through oil faster than gas


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (pre 93 only)*

Hell yes


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

cant wait


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_We're golden

Edit: Paypal sent via my brothers account. He mentioned my screen name as VRsyncro, but that's what I am on another board. Hope this doesn't add any confusion. Looking forward to getting my sets! 
I hooked up a set of FK Konigsport Coilovers for my VR Syncro Variant Whoot Whoot










_Modified by UberMike at 1:18 PM 4-30-2007_


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*

Done and sent yet????
I sure hope so.








Kevin


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Optimus234)*

US guys went out Monday at the 24hr post station. Our northern brothers are going today. I simply work when the post office is open.


----------



## gruppe_a (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Received... thanks! Digging the rear brake adaptors too... very nice quality, top job!!!


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_US guys went out Monday at the 24hr post station. Our northern brothers are going today. I simply work when the post office is open.

Awsome! I totally understand about the time issue.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: (Optimus234)*

got mine today. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (orangea2vr6)*

looking forward to getting mine


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*















in vegas for another week for
work







i guess they should be there when I get home


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

so, by welding one of these kits to the inner mounting point, thus enabling you to move the joint up and down, why can't you add another kit to the outer joint, but in the horizontal plane, to enable you to alter the toe?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (phatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvr6* »_so, by welding one of these kits to the inner mounting point, thus enabling you to move the joint up and down, why can't you add another kit to the outer joint, but in the horizontal plane, to enable you to alter the toe?

Exactly Paul. Hence using 2 kits.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

i believe that my mailman attempted to deliver them on friday


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (brilliantyellowg60)*

received mine today. are there any extra sets?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (xpalendocious)*

got mine yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (jettaboy_gtx)*

Got mine today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_received mine today. are there any extra sets? 

The dutch post found the original box which was badly torn. That was returned to Marcel. He is supposed to come visit very soon and will bring the original round over. Our batch is all gone.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Ways to fix camber on the rear of a lowered Syncro? (yellowslc)*

well got home from Vegas, and My Package was sitting on the desk, woohoo. Now, must finish car.


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

If you guys send me a drawing I can make a bunch of those, we've got a CNC milling machine and we are in Canada.


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_These are to be welded on. You then have to slot the subframe with a die grinder/carbide burr. I'm sure one of us can come up with a pictorial "how to".

I looked at the sycro uk pictorial, but no-one has shown or said what is the starting position for welding? centre the slot to the hole, then weld & de-bur? or start with the slot at one end, and the hole at the end? I'd love to see them tacked up in place before you de-bur the slots? insde set & outside set.. I'd hate to wreck a pair of control arms... thx


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (JustMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustMike* »_
I looked at the sycro uk pictorial, but no-one has shown or said what is the starting position for welding? centre the slot to the hole, then weld & de-bur? or start with the slot at one end, and the hole at the end? I'd love to see them tacked up in place before you de-bur the slots? insde set & outside set.. I'd hate to wreck a pair of control arms... thx

These adjusters do not modify the control arms, they modify the Rear Beam (sub-frame) where the arms attach to it, allowing the new "eccentric" control arm bolts to "slide" in the mount.
The positioning prior to welding/slotting depends on what you are trying to acomplish.
If you are running stock suspension height and just want to fine tune, then centering the plates over the original holes will permit +/- adjustment from the stock position. 
Camber is adjusted with vertical slots at the inner mounting holes. 
Toe is adjusted by horizontal slots at the outer mounting holes.
If you have a lowered syncro and you are trying to correct for excessive Camber, install the adjusting plates so the slots are vertically offset to the top of the inner mount holes. The new slotted holes then permit the inner mounting point to be raised above the stock location to correct your neg camber. *(material is removed from the top side of the original holes)*
A lowered syncro develops toe-in, so you need to position the adjusting plates with the slots horizontally offset to the rear of the outer mount holes.* (material is removed from the rear side of the original holes)*

As Marcel indirectly hinted earlier in this thread, you need to know where you are and what you need to achieve prior to installing the plates. A radically lowered syncro may need the camber plates positioned beyond the factory holes to permit enough correction to get you where you want to be. Tacking the plates is recommended untill you find your sweet spot.!
Hope that makes sense.




_Modified by 1.8TsyncroB3 at 12:50 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Thanks for chiming in Les (I'm out of town for a wedding). I strongly suggest setting the car up prior to installing these. In kevin's car, he knows he's at the maximum camber therefore he'll want the ability to pull as much out as humanly possible. 
There are at least 3 different bolts which will work, though the plates will all have to be different (heads are different sizes).


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Thanks for chiming in Les (I'm out of town for a wedding). I strongly suggest setting the car up prior to installing these. In kevin's car, he knows he's at the maximum camber therefore he'll want the ability to pull as much out as humanly possible. 
There are at least 3 different bolts which will work, though the plates will all have to be different (heads are different sizes). 

Les http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Well put
I am waiting for my buddy to get his lift installed and then I will do mine
he poured the floor for the garage last week
I will be sure to post pics
I am was @ -4.5 degrees of rear camber before I lovered the car another inch








I plan to make the point my car it at now (lowest it can go and still be driven) -2 degrees


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Thanks for chiming in Les (I'm out of town for a wedding). I strongly suggest setting the car up prior to installing these. In kevin's car, he knows he's at the maximum camber therefore he'll want the ability to pull as much out as humanly possible. 
There are at least 3 different bolts which will work, though the plates will all have to be different (heads are different sizes). 

Super, I just got my coils, now I want my camber/castor plates!! Any word on when dutch will be sending these out? 
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (UberMike)*

My buddy's lift is getting delivered this weekend









Install pics soon


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_My buddy's lift is getting delivered this weekend









Install pics soon 

Any install pics?
Yellowslc - anyword on my kit?


----------



## mikef4uk (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (UberMike)*

Now we have the golf2 1.8T 6 speed/haldex, fwd project finished I will just repeat what I said earlier.
When altering the inner mount to remove the camber you are moving the inner arm upwards towards the main mounting beam, with the car lowered (17 inch wheels 205/40? tyres)and the wheel rim about 40mm from the arch, the inner end of the suspension arm is very close to the main cross beam, so close that it DOES hit it under suspension compression.
This is not a good thing as the leverage at that point will be huge and something will bend or break, for the time being we have measured the installed length of the rear shock (Witec) and inserted some progressive bump stops to help with the suspension travel.
Over the winter we will either modify the suspension arms or cross member to gain clearance


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (mikef4uk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikef4uk* »_Now we have the golf2 1.8T 6 speed/haldex, fwd project finished I will just repeat what I said earlier.
When altering the inner mount to remove the camber you are moving the inner arm upwards towards the main mounting beam, with the car lowered (17 inch wheels 205/40? tyres)and the wheel rim about 40mm from the arch, the inner end of the suspension arm is very close to the main cross beam, so close that it DOES hit it under suspension compression.
This is not a good thing as the leverage at that point will be huge and something will bend or break, for the time being we have measured the installed length of the rear shock (Witec) and inserted some progressive bump stops to help with the suspension travel.
Over the winter we will either modify the suspension arms or cross member to gain clearance









got any pics?
my install has been delayed a bit
exploding trannys, dying starters and 2 week work trips out of the country are not helping


----------



## mikef4uk (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

I have loads of pics but can't seem to work out how to post them?


----------



## Golfsyncro18T (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re:*

When mounting the plates you should consider that as the inner mounting point moves up and reduces negative camber it also reduces toe-in. This means you will want to mount the outer plates in such a way that allows the addition of toe-in. So, on the inner mounts that effect camber you want to mount the plates to allow the most positive adjustment possible, but the outer plates should be mounted to allow for some adjustment in either direction to add or subtract toe. So somewhere in the middle should work for most people, unless your alignment is really wonky, in which case you should mock it up, tack the plates on, check it, and then make it final.


----------



## mikef4uk (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Golfsyncro18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfsyncro18T* »_When mounting the plates you should consider that as the inner mounting point moves up and reduces negative camber it also reduces toe-in. This means you will want to mount the outer plates in such a way that allows the addition of toe-in. So, on the inner mounts that effect camber you want to mount the plates to allow the most positive adjustment possible, but the outer plates should be mounted to allow for some adjustment in either direction to add or subtract toe. So somewhere in the middle should work for most people, unless your alignment is really wonky, in which case you should mock it up, tack the plates on, check it, and then make it final.

mmmmmmmm, that's odd, I found the opposite, I set the outer eccentric to give me equal plus or minus on the toe adjuster from the standard posistion.
With the car now finished I find the adjusters are nearly all the way to the back to reduce the toe in, I can get it into spec quite easy, but there is not an awful lot of adjustment left


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mikef4uk)*

bringing this back from the dead...
Just bought a 92 Syncro wagon that's already lowered and I would like to lower it a bit more. Already noticing that the rear tires are getting worn on the insides and would like more info on these camber/toe plates. Are these available anywhere else??? Anyone know what the price is for 2 sets so the rear camber and toe can be adjusted? The welding and other work isn't an issue- I work at a well equipped shop. I'd like to be able to dial in the suspension so this thing will handle nicely and not eat tires.
Anyone with info please post in here, or send me an IM


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (evil-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil-e* »_bringing this back from the dead...
Just bought a 92 Syncro wagon that's already lowered and I would like to lower it a bit more. Already noticing that the rear tires are getting worn on the insides and would like more info on these camber/toe plates. Are these available anywhere else??? Anyone know what the price is for 2 sets so the rear camber and toe can be adjusted? The welding and other work isn't an issue- I work at a well equipped shop. I'd like to be able to dial in the suspension so this thing will handle nicely and not eat tires.
Anyone with info please post in here, or send me an IM









I know one batch was sold out, i'm still waiting on my set as well, but i've decided to give a stay of execution until the spring 2008. 
If interested, I have a set of brand new FK Konigsport Coilovers that I would let go for $1000CND








They are just collecting dust in the box in my office.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Re: (UberMike)*

Gulp.. thanks for the pardon.
FYI the original batch marcel made and the dutch post lost.. was found.. and evidently was sold over in europe. The second set of blanks was sent over.. finished machined by a shop here and divided to all parties. 
I owe Mike a set as I've obviously messed up (I work too much.. have too much going on.. and I'm out of excuses) and will get him a set. I've started another thread as others have shown interest in another group effort. The machinist who finished the second batch will make these from scratch. VAG discontinued the bolts which we used previously and the new ones which came in have a larger eccentric head on them. 
SO. head count on interested parties.. then I'll order the bolts.. have the plates machined to whatever shows up. 
R


----------



## Golfsyncro18T (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: (evil-e)*

You could always do what I did. I got tired of waiting for the ones from marcel and I made my own. If you work at a shop you should have no problem getting this stuff made, there is no mystery to it. The hardest part is setting it up and welding it in. If you search this thread you will find a link to some info on exactly how to make your own. The bolts are just from an A6, not sure what year, but if you search you will find part numbers.


----------



## clove911 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Golfsyncro18T)*

interesting thread, i have a 91 synchro g60 golf, and will watch this thread for development
wheres this other thread located?


----------

